# Puppies 1.5 weeks old!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My batteries died in my camera  so I only got a few and I did not get any of Kraken. I will take more soon I promise!

BIG FAT MALE! lol he is almost 3lbs the little porker!!


















Venom


















Here is all 3 fatties


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I bet they will be spitfires!


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow big pups there. They are gonna be beautiful.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

too cute!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous little pups  God bless


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww they aer getting so big  Great pics Lisa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww there growing so fast, there little eyes will be open soon.....then comes the terror lol  They sure are adorable, congrats on the beautiful babies :woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> My batteries died in my camera  so I only got a few and I did not get any of Kraken. I will take more soon I promise!
> 
> Venom


I love her markings.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't wait till they open their eyes!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys! I lover her markings too and all of them are so unique I can't wait till they get bigger and I can play with them!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Venom will be kinda colored like Marley in the face, with less white of course 

Marley as a young dog


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww, look at that big fat meatball of a pit pup lol! They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh! PK they are so cute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WHOO HOOO thanks for the updates! They are looking great!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

loving the black mask on Venom.. they're gonna be fire!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG they open their eyes last night!!! I need to go get batteries and I will take a ton of pictures later today. Venom is starting to try and walk, it's so cute!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

omg i love the first one i want i want!!!!
man lisa i can't wait to see how this litter matures the last was so nice!


----------

